# Scegliere ciò che è razionale o ciò che è ragionevole?



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2012)

Quando veniamo colpiti a tradimento, la nostre prime reazioni sono dettate dall'istinto, le stesse di ogni animale ferito. 
Ci tiriamo indietro, ci cerchiamo un posto sicuro dove poter guarire le nostre ferite, una tana. 
Soffriamo, combattiamo il dolore, cerchiamo di guarire almeno quel tanto da poterci permettere di tornare ad una vita normale, di uscire dalla tana. 
Poi comincia la parte più difficile. Ricominciare a vivere.
Il pericolo di venire feriti nuovamente è ancora lì fuori, ogni foglia che cade ci fa sobbalzare, ogni evento inaspettato ci fa trattenere il respiro, i luoghi conosciuti ci ricordano le circostanze che ci hanno fatto soffrire, l'istinto dice all'animale di allontanarsi da chi ci ha colpito. 
La diffidenza prende il posto della fiducia, la paura modifica le aspettative, persino i luoghi dove abbiamo vissuto ci appaiono estranei.
D'altro lato la nostalgia della nostra vita prima, la debole speranza di poter di nuovo percorrere gli stessi sentieri sopendo la memoria del dolore subito.
Ma siamo cambiati, siamo senz'altro più prudenti.
Allora cerchiamo ragionatamente di valutare il rischio, perchè non siamo solo animali. 
Cerchiamo di valutare chi ci ha ferito, i suoi comportamenti passati, quelli attuali, facciamo delle ipotesi, ci poniamo degli interrogativi.
Razionalmente tiriamo le somme ponendo tra gli addendi il nostro essere fallibili, gli errori commessi da noi stessi in parole, opere ed omissioni, quanto l'altro ha fatto per noi di buono, i sentimenti che ci legano l'un l'altro e tanto altro ancora.
Tutto un faticosissimo lavoro di autoanalisi, un tirare fuori scheletri da armadi e salvare quello che c'è nel catino buttando l'acqua sporca. 
Siamo pronti per partire nuovamente.... ma.
La parte animale a volte non è molto d'accordo. 
L'agnello non dorme con il lupo, nessuna novità... la novità sta nel fatto che è stato il cane di casa a mordere l'agnello, proprio quel cane che doveva difenderlo dal lupo. 
E l'agnello non si sente più sicuro neppure nel suo ovile.
Perchè, nonostante il pentimento le promesse l'evocazione dei momenti belli, resta il ricordo di quel morso, all'agnello resta la consapevolezza che all'interno dell'ovile chi era preposto alla sua difesa ha potuto affondare i denti nella sua carne senza esitare, non riconoscendolo come qualcuno da difendere. 
Poco importano i motivi, le contingenze: la stessa situazione o una situazione simile può sempre ripresentarsi.
Il mondo ha girato al contrario, quindi il mondo può girare al contrario ancora.
E quello che sembrava in prima analisi razionale, diventa irragionevole di fronte ai fatti. Allora, se si fa una scelta razionale, si fa una scelta irragionevole... mentre se si dà ascolto all'istinto... per definizione si è irrazionali, bel casino.


----------



## Flavia (24 Aprile 2012)

e scegliere semplicemente ciò che ti fa stare bene. senza fare troppe elucubrazioni?


----------



## Ultimo (26 Aprile 2012)

Flavia;bt1719 ha detto:
			
		

> e scegliere semplicemente ciò che ti fa stare bene. senza fare troppe elucubrazioni?


Credo ti abbia già risposto nelle ultime righe.


----------



## Simy (26 Aprile 2012)

in ogni caso è un bel casino...secondo me a volte bisognerebbe imparare ad essere più egoisti e pensare di più a noi stessi :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Aprile 2012)

Simy;bt1740 ha detto:
			
		

> in ogni caso è un bel casino...secondo me a volte bisognerebbe imparare ad essere più egoisti e pensare di più a noi stessi :mrgreen:


Vero. e quando egoista non puoi esserlo? ( ad esempio vedi figli)


----------

